

Look How Uber's Investors Have Also Funded Some of Its Biggest Critics - aggss
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2014/11/20/uber-investor-connections-lyft-pandodaily-buzzfeed/

======
softdev12
That's how the Valley works. Everyone is invested and cross-invested in each
other. It's one of the reasons why quote unquote unsuccessful companies can be
acquired rather than go bankrupt. Cross investors perform a soft landing for
those don't hit growth.

Also, it goes without saying that in the U.S. stock market, the big mutual
fund companies own positions in everyone. Fidelity has tons of conflicts
between competitors owned in its own portfolio.

